# Posting pics...



## dj_zedster (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey all

How do i post a pic on the forum, is it just a case of add attachment and upload from my laptop or do i have to use a website such fotobucket.com and upload the link from there?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Both of those options work :wink:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

dj_zedster said:


> Hey all
> 
> How do i post a pic on the forum, is it just a case of add attachment and upload from my laptop or do i have to use a website such fotobucket.com and upload the link from there?


Hi Mate #
I found the best way is down load your photos onto photo bucket web sight,then cut and past it re sizes them for you.

Good luck

rich


----------

